# Drops in blood pressure, low blood volume & treatment



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hullo everyone! Has anyone been diagnosed with having drops in blood pressre (neurally mediated hypotenstion, neurocardiogenic hypotension, postural hypotension) and is being treated for it?I have problems with this which are contributing to my ME/CFS. I am expecting my 24 hour sodium test to confirm this, and am just wondering how effective treatment with slow release sodium tablets are? I have heard that they are not greatly effective and don't last for long. Can you share your experiences?Has anyone else heard of low blood volume? This has been suggested to me by an internet friend and also my GP, who thinks I may have a low circulating blood volume with permanently constricted blood vessels. This too is hard to treat, and things like blood transfusions only last for a short while, whilst vasodilators can aggravate hypotension.Thanks for sharing, Take care, Susan


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

I have suffered from low blood pressure for years, but my doctor told me there was no treatment for it! I found my own ways to cope, but reading your post has made me a little ticked off at him. Guess its time for more research. He really hates it when I bring in something that makes him look bad.Lori Ann


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Lori Ann, I thought you might be interested in this thread from another BB as amunition against your doctor!! http://neuro-mancer.mgh.harvard.edu/ubb/Fo...TML/000154.html Thanks for responding to my post. Could you tell me what your own self-help measures are for this problem? Thanks, Susan


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Thanks for the link. You might think its a bit silly but it works so well. I buy a case of the little Halloween bags of plain salted potato chips. I can feel my pressure dropping, my pulse races and I'm so weak I can hardly life my head, so I snack on the chips, about one small bag every other day. It has helped so much, within 20 minutes or so I feel much better. Anything is worth a try.Lori Ann


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That was a fascinating link concerning this subject wanderingstar. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks for sharing Lori Ann. I will get some crisps on the next supermarket day! I guess it has something to do with the salt taken in carbohydrate form. Thanks again.Moldie, glad the article was useful.


----------

